# Airman AX45-2 Excavator manual



## concreteman1968 (Nov 7, 2010)

Trying to see if anyone has a good contact to get a shop manual for this machine. It has the Kubota 2.2L v2203e motor in it.
I just purchased it and would like a reference manual for service/repairs, etc. 
I think the machine is around 1999 or 2000 year model

thanks


----------

